
SBC-5, ZBC-2: Obsolete the ZONED field [pdf] - arthur2e5
https://www.t10.org/cgi-bin/ac.pl?t=d&f=20-054r0.pdf
======
arthur2e5
This is Western Digital's response to the SMR uproar a while ago: let's remove
the flag that identifies SMR devices!

The URL requires registration from the SCSI guys (T10) site, and I would
appreciate it if someone posts a link that does not require this.

